# Single mum papers!!! help!



## yankeegal51 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi me again, well this is my second post and I have tried contacting the embassy for info but no luck. I have read that if you are bringing a child across to live that you need to have papers signed by the father saying that he is ok with this. 
I do know who the father is but he has never been a part of my son's life and isn't on the birth certificate. 
My son doesn't even know he has a father (4 years old)..could this stop me from getting across to Québec??


----------



## DTHOMAS (Mar 5, 2008)

'Ello again:

Here's a website - immigration Quebec - may be of some use to you. I believe there are some links embedded within too. The French sections are actually larger and more detailed - so switch to _francais pour etre plus imformer._

Immigration-Québec - Page d'accueil


----------



## yankeegal51 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi have checked that site and it states that the other parent needs to sign a form to say that they are willing to let their child leave the country. I was assuming that this would apply to parents who are involved in their child's life and not ones who have not been named on the birth certificate? Help!


----------



## DTHOMAS (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello:
I'm not a lawyer, but I am guessing that immigration Canada/Quebec is applying Canadian Law and Quebec Civil Law to applicants. It is most probable that the federal and provincialk governments have legal safeguards in place to prevent the abduction of children by one parent. It sounds as if you will need to get some detailed legal help from someone familiar with Canadian/Quebec immigration affairs; I recommend you contact the immigration Canada/Quebec bureau viz this matter - _then _seek the lawyers.


----------



## yankeegal51 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for your help. It is just a shame that no one will pick up the phone at the embassy! I will try what you have suggested!


----------

